# Disused Drift Mine S.Wales.



## Engineer (Jun 25, 2008)

Disused mine visited last year, last worked about about 1998.
May be re-opened due to increased demand for coal, anyway, the pics.

General site.






Twin fans.





Fan drift.





Looking out of fandrift.





Fan position.





Sealed entrance.


----------



## sinnerman (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks a lot differnet to the last time i was there, the whole yard was crowded with wood from the forestry and couldnt get near the portals or fan drift, need to go back now the lumber season is over. hopefully the coal authority havent been down bricking things up like the last open drift i left for bit


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 25, 2008)

Very interesting Engineer. As you will no doubt know we had a massive coal industry up here in the North East too. Very little remains of the once proud industry we had and knew so well. The twin fan ventilation seems unusual as all we seemed to have here were single fans. Bigloada and myself came across a massive fan set up quite recently and I'm sure he will put a pic of it up once he's done the decorating!
Sometimes we happen upon collapsed drifts but thats about all we find nowadays with regards the coal industry. Lets hope they do once again begin mining that black gold. Wind power will never work!


----------



## Engineer (Jun 25, 2008)

*Welsh drift mine*



Sausage said:


> Very interesting Engineer. As you will no doubt know we had a massive coal industry up here in the North East too. Very little remains of the once proud industry we had and knew so well. The twin fan ventilation seems unusual as all we seemed to have here were single fans. Bigloada and myself came across a massive fan set up quite recently and I'm sure he will put a pic of it up once he's done the decorating!
> Sometimes we happen upon collapsed drifts but thats about all we find nowadays with regards the coal industry. Lets hope they do once again begin mining that black gold. Wind power will never work!




The twin fan thing is the modern way I think, small high speed, lower capital cost, reserve standby capacity etc.
I also hope you are right about restarting mining, as you say there's no future in wind power unless we have pumped storage plant for the windless days, for every bit of "Green" kit you need an equal capacity of standby power, ( nuclear, coal, gas etc) or the lights go out.

Largish fan at Tower Colliery.






Fan drive, not really that old.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 25, 2008)

More mines, excellent. That fanhouse is pretty cool. Not seen a one like that before. Pity about the drift being sealed. Would have made a good explore, with some BA and a gas meter naturally.

EDIT: As Sausage said, I have a picture of a large fanhouse at what was Eden Colliery in County Durham. Its not worth posting a report as there was nowt else there but if you're interested Engineer I will put it on here. Just thought I'd ask as I don't want to hijack your thread


----------



## Engineer (Jun 26, 2008)

*Welsh drit mine.*



BigLoada said:


> More mines, excellent. That fanhouse is pretty cool. Not seen a one like that before. Pity about the drift being sealed. Would have made a good explore, with some BA and a gas meter naturally.
> 
> EDIT: As Sausage said, I have a picture of a large fanhouse at what was Eden Colliery in County Durham. Its not worth posting a report as there was nowt else there but if you're interested Engineer I will put it on here. Just thought I'd ask as I don't want to hijack your thread



I would be very interested in any pics of old fans etc, I am not offended by hijacking.


----------



## King Al (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent Pics Engineer the fan looks great, Really like pic 7 aswell I think boots would be a must for that explore


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 26, 2008)

Engineer said:


> I would be very interested in any pics of old fans etc, I am not offended by hijacking.



Thanks mate. I normally wouldn't do this but I do like fanhouses too. This is a from a recent trip that me and Sausage made, to what was Eden Colliery. Only this remains, the buildings having been cleared sometime last year. 






Its quite a big one!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Great thread is this! 
Thanks for sharing your photos with us.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Engineer (Jun 27, 2008)

*Drift mine*

Bigloada, There used to be a similar one at Glyncorrwg, may still be there.


----------



## Logan_Five (Jun 27, 2008)

BL- Is Eden Colliery that place we visited near Consett, last year?


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 27, 2008)

Logan_Five said:


> BL- Is Eden Colliery that place we visited near Consett, last year?



Yes mate, we went back when the workmen wern't there


----------



## Logan_Five (Jul 1, 2008)

Did you's get to see much, or had it all been cleared away?


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 1, 2008)

Logan_Five said:


> Did you's get to see much, or had it all been cleared away?



We were able to walk the whole site uninterupted. It's completely razed to the ground apart from the fan housing.


----------

